# Applescript carnet d'adresse, plugin, pour envoi SMS



## sarayao (13 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je suis incapable d'écrire un bout d'applescript, mais j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main. Après maintes recherches, je ne trouve pas de solution déjà faite. 
Je cherche un bout d'applescript lançant :

- dans le carnet d'adresse
- depuis une fiche contact contentant un numéro de portable 
- un click sur le menu du téléphone portable (pas bureau, ni fax...)
- un second click sur un plugin ajouté. Ce plugin c'est send SMS with myPhoneDesktop

Je m'en sert pour mon travail, je dois parfois envoyer 300 SMS en séries (pas en un bloc) et ça me changerait la vie. J'ai penser à demander l'aide d'un informaticien, mais j'ai presque résolu mon problème, il ne me manque que cette action. 
J'ai essayé par automator, mais le click sur le menu téléphone n'est pas reproductible par ce biais. 

Merci de vote aide.


----------



## sarayao (14 Août 2014)

Le fruit de 2H de travail pour qq'un qui ne connait pas applescript... Ça ne marche pas bien sur... 

tell application "Contacts"
	activate
	set the_contact to "%i"
	set portable to "%i"
	Click Send SMS with myPhoneDesktop to portable  
end tell

Je sais ça doit pas être joli à lire... Désolé... 
Une petite idée pour pas laisser ça comme ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

je vois déjà des contradictions

ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 indique....10.6
or tu nommes Contacts
( qui est l'application des carnets d'OS plus récents, depuis mountain lion)


----------



## sarayao (14 Août 2014)

Dsl... Je viens de corriger le profil. Je suis bien sous Mavericks..


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

peut etre , je dis bien peut etre opter pour la création d'un Service via Automator
(qui est alors une option de menu contextuel)

et j'ai vu que les bidules de ce developpeur sont intégrables à Alfred ou Quicksilver

(ce qui permettrait de racourcir mais d'une autre maniere que via Applescript ou  Automator)


----------



## sarayao (14 Août 2014)

Avec automator ça donne ça, et ça marche pas quand je lance le service : 

on run {input, parameters}
	-- Cliquez sur le texte «*portable*».
	delay 0.941962
	set timeoutSeconds to 2.000000
	set uiScript to "click static text 1 of scroll area 1 of group 1 of splitter group 1 of window 1 of application process \"Contacts\""
	my doWithTimeout( uiScript, timeoutSeconds )
	return input
end run

on doWithTimeout(uiScript, timeoutSeconds)
	set endDate to (current date) + timeoutSeconds
	repeat
		try
			run script "tell application \"System Events\"
" & uiScript & "
end tell"
			exit repeat
		on error errorMessage
			if ((current date) > endDate) then
				error "Can not " & uiScript
			end if
		end try
	end repeat
end doWithTimeout


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

A mon avis t'auras plus vite fait d'utiliser Quicksilver ( ou Alfred)

Quicksilver est TRES puissant
une vraie merveille pour des milliers de choses
( chercher , lancer , remplacer déplacer envoyer , modifier etcetc)

et comme  apparement le script( d'action Quicksilver ou Alfred)  existe déjà...


par ailleurs tu aurais surement une aide plus ciblée en postant dans LEUR forum


----------



## sarayao (14 Août 2014)

J'avais il me semble testé QuickSilver, mais l'interface m'avait rebuté. 
J'utilise Alfred mais le workflow myphonedesktop fonctionne pas top chez moi. 
Je vais regarder du côté de son concurrent et je vous dis si ça répond à mon besoin. 
Merci en tout cas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

Sinon vous connaîtriez pas un ouvrage d'initiation à l'applescript ? J'en ai vu un sur l'iBook store mais datant de 2009. Je ne l'ai pas pris de peur que le langage ait évolué et qu'il soit obsolète.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

Applescript n'a pas changé de "langue"
(quelques commandes ont changé mais ce sont des details)

Et on peut même dire qu'après une phase de semi sommeil Apple le remet un peu  plus en avant

pas mal de sites ( 99 % en anglais)


----------



## sarayao (16 Août 2014)

Bonjour. 

Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser un jour, j'ai trouvé une solution en combinant keyboard maestro et automator.
1) J'ai enregistré une séquence de déplacement de la souris, des clics, des déplacements avec le clavier avec keyboard maestro.
La reproduction est fiable. Ce qui permet de cliquer sur le menu portable, de descendre vers send sms with myPhoneDesktop.
2) Je lance ensuite, toujours dans maestro, le service automator que j'avais crée pour copier/coller le texte à envoyer par SMS depuis Note.

Ca fonctionne bien. 
En fait j'espère surtout que le début me servira avec Yosemite. Pour envoyer des SMS directement depuis le mac sans avoir à en passer par myPhoneDesktop.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------

